

Unfavinator: A Free Tool to Delete Twitter Favorites - webhat
http://unfavinator.com/

======
callmeed
Semi-related: I use favorites to "bookmark" tweeted links I want to read later
... is there any tool to turn the links in my favorites into a feed or put
them into my Flipboard?

If not, I'll "seed invest" $25 to someone who builds it.

~~~
webhat
I use IFTTT and Pocket to read my favs, I assume you want to create a
magazine.

